# Pelargonium tricolor



## Secundino (Jan 23, 2014)

A question to st's southafrican forumers: Where can I buy seeds of_ Pelargonium tricolor_?
I've searched the web up and down and while always a avis rara in colections, it doesn't seem endangered and there are even hybrids ('Splendide') with _tricolor_, but I haven't been able to find a vendor so far. Can you help?
Thanks!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 23, 2014)

Contact http://www.silverhillseeds.co.za/ . They don't have it on their list but they may be able to source it for you. Very friendly and helpful people.


----------



## Secundino (Jan 23, 2014)

I have tried to contact them - but something went wrong. Don't get any response and I think my mail doesn't go through (through what, I dunno); have tried other South African Nurseries, too, and I hope to get some idea where to get this seed. 
Thanks, Tyrone,
greetings from Spain


----------

